# Yahoo Messenger status changer



## Charley (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried to display what music they are listening to under their status? 

I use this in msn and wanted to do the same with yahoo?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

@ahcako "Has anyone tried to display what music they are listening to under their status?"

what do you mean ?


----------



## Charley (Aug 22, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> @achako "Has anyone tried to display what music they are listening to under their status?"
> 
> what do you mean ?



Lol, have u even used it.  

There is an icon portrayed while u are playing a music file next to ur nick. Havent u noticed that ?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 22, 2005)

@achacko@dataone.in:
i think there is an option in Messenger>> Preferences ... 
plz check it ...


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 23, 2005)

> @achako "Has anyone tried to display what music they are listening to under their status?"
> 
> what do you mean ?



that only happens when u r listenin' from Y! launchcast radio. and no settings reqd, dats automatic.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 23, 2005)

yeah that i wanted to know

thats tyhe Launchcast and nothing else


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2005)

if u  r using yahoo messenger 7

goto Messenger >>> Preferences >>> yahoo music >>> "When i m listening to yahoo music, change my status to show:"

there are 3 options ....

if u have "Do not change my Status..." u will not have ur status changed while u play a song 

hope this helps ....


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

crashuniverse said:
			
		

> > @achako "Has anyone tried to display what music they are listening to under their status?"
> >
> > what do you mean ?
> 
> ...



Not really the soln looking for. 

Most of my friends  play the mp3's and I can see which music files they r playing. And its not the Lauchcast thing......


----------



## iinfi (Aug 25, 2005)

@achacko@dataone.in:
wonder how ur friends do it. plz ask them and let us know ....


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm well iam using such plugin 
but iam using winamp for this 
coudnt find any plugins for other players that i use 
i.e WMP10 and iTunes 
here is the link you can get the plugins for winamp 
*winamp.com/plugins/browse.php?search=yes&filter=C&query=Yahoo


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm thats for winamp and what about msgr as achako is asking ?


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 25, 2005)

did you even try those plugins dood 
all you have to do is get any of those plugins 
install any of them  
they get installed for winamp 
enable them in winamp as instructed by the specific plugin 
start your Yahoo messenger 
start your winamp 
play some tracks on your winamp and if youve 
properly configured it it would change your yahoo status as per the song you play

Topic split cause the other one was going off topic 

orignal topic:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27090&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 25, 2005)

I listen to songs on winamp and my status in ym is automatically changed. I dint hav to install any plugin 4 dat.


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> hmm well iam using such plugin
> but iam using winamp for this
> coudnt find any plugins for other players that i use
> i.e WMP10 and iTunes
> ...



I tried ur technique but it doesnt yet show them under Y'msgr. I presume there is some other simple tweak. 

Wish someone cud come up wit it....


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey techno funky that worked for me thanks


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 25, 2005)

yesp, it works fine. get status when u play mp3 on ur winamp. but i rili feel like i'd have all songs' id tags to be properly formatted.

is there something online which automatically puts id3 tags to my mp3's. All songs, automatically.


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

crashuniverse said:
			
		

> yesp, it works fine. get status when u play mp3 on ur winamp. but i rili feel like i'd have all songs' id tags to be properly formatted.
> 
> is there something online which automatically puts id3 tags to my mp3's. All songs, automatically.



Link

Check this link......


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 25, 2005)

well achako tell me what plugin you have downloaded 
anyways just look up your winamp prefrences 
go this way 
right click on winamp>>>>options>>>prefrences>>>Plugins>>>>General purpose>>> look out for any plugin that contains the name yahoo 
select it click at "configure selected plugin" 
and check up if its enabled or not 
if you still dont get it post here again


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmm.. I posted this long time ago ..


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 26, 2005)

*winamp.com/plugins/browse.php?search=yes&filter=C&query=Yahoo

Download the plugin 4m here, for those who havent done it yet.


----------



## Charley (Aug 26, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> well achacko, check up if its enabled or not
> if you still dont get it post here again



It wasnt enabled , now checked it and working well.

Tks m8....


----------

